# Putting a Petshop Type doe to a Fancy type Buck



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

I know its not recommended, but I'm wondering if it would work. The Petshop type broken doe that I have has beautiful markings and a lovely plush longhair coat, and I'd like to put her to my blue buck, then breed the offspring to try for broken blues. Right now I'm breeding for pet homes and experience anyway, so its not going to ruin any well worn show lines.

My worry would be that the babies would be too large for the pet shop doe to deliver safely. There isn't a HUGE size difference but my buck is definitely larger than she is, and I would want to try it if its going to put her in any danger. I did buy her primarily as a pet after all .

Thoughts?


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

There is no danger in crossing the two. I originally had to cross show buck to pet type doe months back(for lack of show does available from the breeder at the time), and all the does had delivered fine. I really wouldn't worry about it. Since the babies will be half mother and half father they wont be too big.


----------

